
Gates predicts 10 years of woe - nreece
http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/gates-predicts-10-years-of-woe/2009/01/27/1232818386171.html
======
crocus
"2 years of woe" would be a more accurate headline for what he actually wrote.

------
shutter
Sounds grim, of course, but without downs we couldn't experience ups.

